#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  "inspelen" van in-ear phones"

## makaveli2

Hoi, ik heb in-ear phones besteld voor m'n Ipod. Het type: Monster Turbine. Nu heb ik gehoord dat je die dingen voor gebruik het beste 8 tot 10 uur kunt laten inspelen. En dat je dan het beste ruis kunt gebruiken omdat daar (bijna) alle frequenties (zeg maar 20hz - 20.000hz) in zitten. 

[IMG][/IMG]

Weet misschien iemand hier meer van, en als ik 'm ga inspelen is dit dan een goed spectrogram? Loopt van 0 tot 21.900 hz. 

Makaveli2

----------


## 4AC

Voor zover ik het weet:
Het inspelen van luidsprekers is onnodig. Je hebt wel membranen die zó stijf zijn dat ze eerst wat 'los gespeeld' moeten worden.

Dat 'inspelen' herken ik van de Hifi-wereld. Onzin.
Net als die absurd dure, enorm dikke kabels. Wat een oplichterij.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

Volgens mij is het enige wat er dan gebeurt dat je je drivers bijna molt, want in ruis zit geen dynamiek, het is gewoon één blok eigenlijk, en over alle frequenties, dus als je dat te hard zet gaat de boel er nog aan ook.

@4AC: kabeldikte maakt wel uit, heeft iets te maken met weerstand of gauge oid? Maargoed, HiFi is inderdaad grote oplichterij zo hier en daar...



Daan

----------


## 4AC

> @4AC: kabeldikte maakt wel uit, heeft iets te maken met weerstand of gauge oid? Maargoed, HiFi is inderdaad grote oplichterij zo hier en daar...



Lees je handtekening maar weer eens... :Big Grin: 

Ga je aub wat inlezen. Dikte van de kabel wat "iets met weerstand te maken heeft" is toch wel de basis die je in deze wereld qua technische kennis moet hebben.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Volgens mij is het enige wat er dan gebeurt dat je je drivers bijna molt, want in ruis zit geen dynamiek, het is gewoon één blok eigenlijk, en over alle frequenties, dus als je dat te hard zet gaat de boel er nog aan ook.
> 
> @4AC: kabeldikte maakt wel uit, heeft iets te maken met weerstand of gauge oid? Maargoed, HiFi is inderdaad grote oplichterij zo hier en daar...
> 
> 
> 
> Daan



Jep, we solderen er 4 qmm draden aan, klinken ze beter. :Wink:

----------


## Carl

Wel op het pijltje op de mantel letten hè? Als dat niet naar de speakers wijst, klinkt het helemaal nergens naar.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Lees je handtekening maar weer eens...
> 
> Ga je aub wat inlezen. Dikte van de kabel wat "iets met weerstand te maken heeft" is toch wel de basis die je in deze wereld qua technische kennis moet hebben.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



 
Sorry! Ik doe mijn handtekening maar weer eens eer aan :Big Grin: ...

Ik meende ergens gelezen te hebben dat kabeldikte en weerstand met elkaar te maken hebben, dus dacht ik, dat post ik ff. Ik zal Wikipedia maar weer eens met een bezoekje gaan vereren...

Maargoed, ik ben ook nog maar 14, bijna alles wat ik ervan weet heb ik van het internet, ik heb nog geen opleiding oid gedaan, dus verwacht niet dat ik alles weet :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... (goed, muziek en techniek aan de muziekschool, maar da's meer muzikaal dan technisch, en over kabeldiktes etc. weten ze daar ook niks...)



Daan

----------


## rick1993

> Ik meende ergens gelezen te hebben dat kabeldikte en weerstand met elkaar te maken hebben, dus dacht ik, dat post ik ff. Ik zal Wikipedia maar weer eens met een bezoekje gaan vereren...



Dat hoor jij op school geleerd te hebben  :EEK!: 
Ja, dat staat echt in het boek, was nog een havo/vwo boek vorig jaar volgensmij...

Voor de duidelijkheid:

Weerstand = (soortelijke weerstand x lengte) / Oppervlakte
R = (rho x l) / A

Soortelijke weerstand is afhankelijk van welke stof je hebt (bijv. koper bij koperdraad  :Wink: ). Dit kun je vinden in Binas.

A is de opp. van de draad in vierkante meter (straal eerst omrekenen naar meter en dan pi (3,141592653589...) x straal in het kwadraat).

----------


## @lex

> Voor zover ik het weet:
> Het inspelen van luidsprekers is onnodig. Je hebt wel membranen die zó stijf zijn dat ze eerst wat 'los gespeeld' moeten worden.
> 
> Dat 'inspelen' herken ik van de Hifi-wereld. Onzin.
> Net als die absurd dure, enorm dikke kabels. Wat een oplichterij.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Ik ben hier nog niet over uit. Vier jaar geleden zou ik inderdaad hard 'onzin' geroepen hebben. Toen heb ik voor een vriend vier opgeblazen drivers van zijn high-end setje vervangen. Fabrikant was failliet, originele drivers niet te herleiden (geen merk- of typeaanduiding op de achterzijde). Toen bij zelfbouwshop een qua cut-out overeenstemmende driver gevonden voor 18,-/st. Ik ha mijn twijfels erbij maar die vriend vond het goed. Onder het mom van wie weet hoe goed het kan klinken voor 72,-

Drivers gemonteerd, versterker aangesloten en geluisterd. We waren het er unaniem over eens dat het nergens naar klonk! Voor de grap heb ik hem gewezen op het fabeltje 'inspelen'.

Twee maanden later kom ik weer bij hem langs. Zonder hiervan iets te zeggen zet hij muziek op en ik plör bijna van mijn stoel. Wat een enorm verschil! Hij had de speakers inderdaad een dag aangezet met ruis. Ik geloofde mijn oren niet! Het klonk nog steeds niet zo goed als met de oude drivers, maar het verschil was een heeeel stuk kleiner geworden.

Leg het me maar uit!

@lex

----------


## 4AC

> Ik ben hier nog niet over uit. Vier jaar geleden zou ik inderdaad hard 'onzin' geroepen hebben. Toen heb ik voor een vriend vier opgeblazen drivers van zijn high-end setje vervangen. Fabrikant was failliet, originele drivers niet te herleiden (geen merk- of typeaanduiding op de achterzijde). Toen bij zelfbouwshop een qua cut-out overeenstemmende driver gevonden voor €18,-/st. Ik ha mijn twijfels erbij maar die vriend vond het goed. Onder het mom van wie weet hoe goed het kan klinken voor €72,-
> 
> Drivers gemonteerd, versterker aangesloten en geluisterd. We waren het er unaniem over eens dat het nergens naar klonk! Voor de grap heb ik hem gewezen op het fabeltje 'inspelen'.
> 
> Twee maanden later kom ik weer bij hem langs. Zonder hiervan iets te zeggen zet hij muziek op en ik plör bijna van mijn stoel. Wat een enorm verschil! Hij had de speakers inderdaad een dag aangezet met ruis. Ik geloofde mijn oren niet! Het klonk nog steeds niet zo goed als met de oude drivers, maar het verschil was een heeeel stuk kleiner geworden.
> 
> Leg het me maar uit!
> 
> @lex



Hee,

Leuk dat je er op reageert.
Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat het verhaal wat je zegt klopt. MAAR; het kan ook illusie zijn. Daar heb ik mezelf met het kabeldikte-verhaal ook al eens op betrapt. In mijn huiskamer ging ik van 2x1,5mmkwadraat naar 2x2,5mm kwadraat. Eerst links vervangen. Vervolgens kanaal links/rechts vergelijken door een beetje met de balans te spelen. En ik was er van overtuigd dat het (net vervangen-) linker kanaal beter klonk.
Maar guess what?
Achterop de versterker had ik de kabels links/rechts verkeerdom aangesloten. Links was rechts, als je snapt wat ik bedoel.
Ja, dan voel je je knap lullig.  :Big Grin: 
Verder heb ik wel een geoefend oor, haha.

Het leuke is dat het theoretisch gewoon onzin is. *Behalve dat verhaal met de stijve membranen.* (dat klinkt interessant) En er zullen ook zat luidsprekers die een uitzondering maken op mijn verhaal.
Misschien wordt het verhaal nog wel weer compleet anders omdat je andere drivers in de kast hebt geplaatst. Geen idee.

Wat ik me ook afvraag: heb je op beide momenten EXACT hetzelfde nummer zitten luisteren? Vanuit EXACT dezelfde positie? Met EXACT dezelfde opstelling? Met EXACT dezelfde instellingen?
Pas dan kun je namelijk écht goed vergelijken.

Dus...
Je zou een dergelijk geïsoleerd kamertje moeten nemen waar fabrikanten ook de SPL meten van een luidspreker (of wat ze er ook uitvoeren, testen iig). En vervolgens eerst 'muziekje A' opzetten met een nieuwe luidspreker.
Dan even 2 dagen lang koffie gaan drinken terwijl de luidspreker ruis gevoerd krijgt. En dan maar weer 'muziekje A' opzetten.
Pas dan kun je enigszins betrouwbaar onderzoeken of het verschil maakt.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Drumvogel

De High-end kabels hebben meestal drie verschillende wikkelingen. De binnenste met de minste draaing en daarna steeds meer wikkelingen. Dit om faseverschuivingen te voorkomen. Hoge frequenties hebben namelijk een andere snelheid over het metaal dan lage frequenties.

Dus dikke dure kabels zijn dus geen bullshit. Pas als je de hoogste kwaliteit hebt gehoord kun je oordelen over wat goed of bagger is.

Als je altijd in een bijvoorbeeld Lada hebt gereden is dat een goede auto. Pas als je een Rolls Royce hebt gereden kun je zeggen of een auto van 5 ton beter rijdt dan een auto van middelmatige waarde.

----------


## Gast1401081

Mijn vriendin is ook altijd erg blij als ik nieuwe stijve membranen in haar speakers zet.....

Voor een dikke 18" conus klopt dat wel, daar zit een paar klodders dikke lijm in, enzo, maar voor een microkoptelefoonspeakertje ben ik daar wat minder bang voor.

Enne, kabels : het huideffect ( we hebben het hier al eens over paracitaire capaciteiten gehad enzo : nou : hier istie dan) treedt voornamelijk in de hogere frequenties op. Vanaf 500.000 herz, zeg maar. En das nou net de frequentieband die je oor niet meer hoort...

DUS: hou je kabels kort, 2,5kwadraat soepel, en klaar is klara.

----------


## Gast1401081

> De High-end kabels hebben meestal drie verschillende wikkelingen. De binnenste met de minste draaing en daarna steeds meer wikkelingen. Dit om faseverschuivingen te voorkomen. Hoge frequenties hebben namelijk een andere snelheid over het metaal dan lage frequenties.
> 
> Dus dikke dure kabels zijn dus geen bullshit. Pas als je de hoogste kwaliteit hebt gehoord kun je oordelen over wat goed of bagger is.
> .



oeps... wel linksdraaiende elektronen gebruiken, dan.. Bij rechtsdraaiende elektronen geldt net het omgekeerde, daar zijn de lagere frequenties eerder bij de speaker.
Daarom eten ze in Duitsland op vrijdag nog steeds vis, dan Klingt het Freitag net iets beter... Vis bevat namelijk meer Omega3 vetzuren, en dat is voor de snelheid van de elektronen cruciaal...

Maar dit hoeft DJspiekertje pas in de 4e klas te weten..

----------


## 4AC

Mag ik ******** bedanken voor zijn heldere reactie met een leuk stukje humor

 :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Gast1401081

> ...met een leuk stukje humor
> 
> ...



sja, daarom hebben we ook de VeldElectronenMicroscoop, omdat een nat veld beter glijdt dan een droog veld...

Maar zoals gezegd , dit is pas 4e jaars natuurkunde.

----------


## MusicXtra

> De High-end kabels hebben meestal drie verschillende wikkelingen. De binnenste met de minste draaing en daarna steeds meer wikkelingen. Dit om faseverschuivingen te voorkomen. Hoge frequenties hebben namelijk een andere snelheid over het metaal dan lage frequenties.



Wat je schrijft klopt helemaal, alleen is het niet nodig want om het snelheidsverschil tussen hoge en lage frequenties te compenseren monteren ze de tweeters in hifi boxen altijd bovenaan. De lucht is daar een fractie ijler waardoor de geluidssnelheid precies genoeg afneemt om alles weer netjes in fase te krijgen. Gebruik je dus die dure kabel, dan liefst met blauwe isolatie want dat komt de helderheid ten goede, dan moet je je boxen dus zo plaatsen dat woofer en tweeter zich in de zelfde luchtdichtheid bevinden. :Cool:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Dat hoor jij op school geleerd te hebben 
> Ja, dat staat echt in het boek, was nog een havo/vwo boek vorig jaar volgensmij...
> 
> Voor de duidelijkheid:
> 
> Weerstand = (soortelijke weerstand x lengte) / Oppervlakte
> R = (rho x l) / A
> 
> Soortelijke weerstand is afhankelijk van welke stof je hebt (bijv. koper bij koperdraad ). Dit kun je vinden in Binas.
> ...







> Maar dit hoeft DJspiekertje pas in de 4e klas te weten..



 
Haha, komt volgend jaar wel Rick, maak je maar geen zorgen, tegen de tijd dat die verrekte drive-in er is weet ik dit ook allemaal :Big Grin: (hopelijk niet dankzij Steenbergen... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

@**************: Ik zit momenteel op 3VWO, dus alles was voor niets... :Wink:  De volgende keer zal ik mijn opleidingsniveau erbij noteren :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: .

@Rick: Wij hebben nog geen Binas :Wink: ... (zoals gezegd: komt volgend jaar wel :Smile: )



Dank voor de uitleg en humor, Daan

----------


## djspeakertje

> Wat je schrijft klopt helemaal, alleen is het niet nodig want om het snelheidsverschil tussen hoge en lage frequenties te compenseren monteren ze de tweeters in hifi boxen altijd bovenaan. De lucht is daar een fractie ijler waardoor de geluidssnelheid precies genoeg afneemt om alles weer netjes in fase te krijgen. Gebruik je dus die dure kabel, dan liefst met blauwe isolatie want dat komt de helderheid ten goede, dan moet je je boxen dus zo plaatsen dat woofer en tweeter zich in de zelfde luchtdichtheid bevinden.



 
Dat geld dus alleen voor je center speakertje... Indien je al 3.1/5.1 hebt en het hele verhaal waar is...(want het klinkt nogal twijfelachtig, ookal kan het zomaar waar zijn. Dat is het leuke van een forum, je weet het nooit zeker :Big Grin: )



Daan

----------


## makaveli2

Hallo, 

in ieder geval bedankt voor jullie reacties. Ik ben nu bezig de in ear phones 10uur te laten inspelen met ruis met een  geluidsspectrum van 20-20.000hz. Ik ben zeer benieuwd of het wat uitmaakt. 

Voor degene die over het inspelen nog even een berichtje willen lezen van Creative: Creative EP635 - Vragen en instellingen - Mijn nieuwe Creative EP635 in-ear oordopjes klinken helemaal niet zo goed als zij zouden moeten, zijn ze defect? - Consoleshop.nl

Misschien werkt het wel echt goed, dus ik ga het proberen. 

makaveli2

----------


## Drumvogel

Het skin-effect is het verschijnsel dat de indringingsdiepte van de elektromagnetische golf afhankelijk is van de frequentie, bij een geleider met soortelijke weerstand ongelijk aan nul. Hierdoor lopen zeer hoogfrequente golven alleen in de huid van de geleider terwijl golven onder de skin-afsnijfrequentie het hele oppervlak gebruiken. De indringingsdiepte δ_s_ kan als volgt uitgerekend worden:
, en de skin-afsnijfrequentie _f_sa als volgt:
, waarin μ de magnetische permeabiliteit is, σ de elektrische geleidbaarheid en _a_ de straal van de geleider. Bij de RG-58U coaxkabel (zie ook hieronder) ligt _f_sa rond de 22kHz.
De diëlektrische verliezen worden veroorzaakt doordat het diëlektricum bij hogere frequenties energie dissipeert, ten gevolge van diëlektrische polarisatie en relaxatie.

Blablabla...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat geld dus alleen voor je center speakertje... Indien je al 3.1/5.1 hebt en het hele verhaal waar is...(want het klinkt nogal twijfelachtig, ookal kan het zomaar waar zijn. Dat is het leuke van een forum, je weet het nooit zeker)
> 
> 
> 
> Daan



Kan je verzekeren dat mijn hele verhaal zo uit mijn mouw geschud is, niet geloven dus. :Cool: 
Alhoewel.....Toch maar eens met 2000 meter speakerkabel en Smaart aan de gang :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

> Hallo, 
> 
> in ieder geval bedankt voor jullie reacties. Ik ben nu bezig de in ear phones 10uur te laten inspelen met ruis met een  geluidsspectrum van 20-20.000hz. Ik ben zeer benieuwd of het wat uitmaakt. 
> 
> Voor degene die over het inspelen nog even een berichtje willen lezen van Creative: Creative EP635 - Vragen en instellingen - Mijn nieuwe Creative EP635 in-ear oordopjes klinken helemaal niet zo goed als zij zouden moeten, zijn ze defect? - Consoleshop.nl
> 
> Misschien werkt het wel echt goed, dus ik ga het proberen. 
> 
> makaveli2



Toch een gevalletje stijf membraan dus.
Zoals gezegd.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hallo, 
> 
> in ieder geval bedankt voor jullie reacties. Ik ben nu bezig de in ear phones 10uur te laten inspelen met ruis met een  geluidsspectrum van 20-20.000hz. Ik ben zeer benieuwd of het wat uitmaakt. 
> 
> Voor degene die over het inspelen nog even een berichtje willen lezen van Creative: Creative EP635 - Vragen en instellingen - Mijn nieuwe Creative EP635 in-ear oordopjes klinken helemaal niet zo goed als zij zouden moeten, zijn ze defect? - Consoleshop.nl
> 
> Misschien werkt het wel echt goed, dus ik ga het proberen. 
> 
> makaveli2



Om de speaker membraantjes de juiste belasting te geven moet je ze tijdens het inspelen wel in je oren houden hoor. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

wel de ruis aan de kleur van de dopjes aanpassen, dus voor de witte dopjes witte ruis, voor de roze oordopjes roze ruis, etc, etc...

----------


## @lex

> Hee,
> 
> Leuk dat je er op reageert.
> Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat het verhaal wat je zegt klopt. MAAR; het kan ook illusie zijn. Daar heb ik mezelf met het kabeldikte-verhaal ook al eens op betrapt. In mijn huiskamer ging ik van 2x1,5mmkwadraat naar 2x2,5mm kwadraat. Eerst links vervangen. Vervolgens kanaal links/rechts vergelijken door een beetje met de balans te spelen. En ik was er van overtuigd dat het (net vervangen-) linker kanaal beter klonk.
> Maar guess what?
> Achterop de versterker had ik de kabels links/rechts verkeerdom aangesloten. Links was rechts, als je snapt wat ik bedoel.
> Ja, dan voel je je knap lullig. 
> Verder heb ik wel een geoefend oor, haha.
> 
> ...



Hoi Teun,

Nee het was geen ideale testsituatie, maar voor mij wel representatief genoeg:

De CD die we hebben beluisterd na de reparatie klonk met name in het laag voor geen meter terwijl die voor de beschadiging heel krachtig klonk. Zelfs met de toonregeling hebben  we geprobeerd het gebrek aan laag te compenseren, maar het leek erop dat de nieuwe drivers überhaupt niet diep genoeg doorliepen om het laag te produceren.

De keer daarop dat ik de set hoorde was met een andere CD die ik ook goed ken en die in het laag vergelijkbare resultaten zou moeten geven als bovenstaande. Toen werd ik dus 'omvergeblazen' door het resultaat. Ook bij het draaien aan de toonregeling was nu echt te horen dat er aan de toonregeling werd gedraaid.

Geen gecertificeerde AB vergelijking, maar voor mij duidelijk genoeg!

Dan nog een ander ding (hier eigenlijk off topic en dan ook nog eens high-end, maar ik hoor het wel als het mensen stoort, dan haal ik het weg):

Ooit in een kelder bij een vriend bezig geweest met de fundering (ja, ik zit ook wel eens niet achter de knoppen). Klus duurde tien weekends. We hadden veel Sting en Peter Gabriel op staan in de periode. Ik ben alvast naar beneden, vriend zet nog even CD-tje op. Ik wist precies hoe het beneden in de kelder zou moeten klinken, maar werd verrast door de waanzinnige druk in het laag. Ja ik zat in een andere ruimte, met resonanties, maar ik had inmiddels vaker op die manier naar muziek bij hem geluisterd en wist dat er iets heel anders moest zijn. Hij had idd zijn Onkyo door een Aaron eindtrap vervangen. Sindsdien ben ik weer veel meer bezig met de kwaliteit van mijn eindtrappen terwijl er legio mensen zijn die beweren dat een amp een amp is en dat kwaliteit weinig uit kan maken...

@lex

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hoewel ik het meeste HI-FI geneuzel regelrechte onzin vind, denk ik dat er in het 'inspelen' van luidsprekers toch een zekere kern van waarheid zit.

Een tijd geleden had ik een laagspeaker van een SR5 kapot (12" McCauley). Heb toen speciaal een replacement basket uit de VS laten overkomen, deze gemonteerd en de kast vergeleken met een exemplaar met originele (oude) speaker.
Ik kon duidelijk horen dat er een fractie minder laag in de kast zat waarvan de speaker zojuist was vervangen voor een nieuwe. Weliswaar een klein verschil, maar toch duidelijk hoorbaar (bij een A/B vergelijking).


Heb daarna nog even contact gehad met de fabrikant en zij gaven ook aan dat dat niet vreemd was, de ophanging van de nieuwe speaker is nog stijf terwijl de oudere speakers allemaal wat soepeler geworden zijn. Volgens hun zou dit na verloop van tijd gewoon weer gelijk moeten trekken.


Voor de rest: Goldplated-OFC-HiTech-SuperDuper-PRO®-LowNoise-MinimumDistortion Luidsprekerkabels.... Ik geloof er niet in.  :Cool: 
Waar ik wel in geloof is dat als je zojuist kabel à 100 euro de meter gekocht hebt, je jezelf er wel van overtuigd dat die kabel ook beter klinkt!


Groeten Hugo

----------


## 4AC

> Hoi Teun,
> 
> Nee het was geen ideale testsituatie, maar voor mij wel representatief genoeg:
> 
> De CD die we hebben beluisterd na de reparatie klonk met name in het laag voor geen meter terwijl die voor de beschadiging heel krachtig klonk. Zelfs met de toonregeling hebben we geprobeerd het gebrek aan laag te compenseren, maar het leek erop dat de nieuwe drivers überhaupt niet diep genoeg doorliepen om het laag te produceren.
> 
> De keer daarop dat ik de set hoorde was met een andere CD die ik ook goed ken en die in het laag vergelijkbare resultaten zou moeten geven als bovenstaande. Toen werd ik dus 'omvergeblazen' door het resultaat. Ook bij het draaien aan de toonregeling was nu echt te horen dat er aan de toonregeling werd gedraaid.
> 
> Geen gecertificeerde AB vergelijking, maar voor mij duidelijk genoeg!



Nee sorry, daarvan raak ik niet overtuigd.
Voor mij niet representatief genoeg, er kunnen nog genoeg andere factoren spelen. Ik blijf bij mij standpunt. 





> Dan nog een ander ding (hier eigenlijk off topic en dan ook nog eens high-end, maar ik hoor het wel als het mensen stoort, dan haal ik het weg):
> 
> Ooit in een kelder bij een vriend bezig geweest met de fundering (ja, ik zit ook wel eens niet achter de knoppen). Klus duurde tien weekends. We hadden veel Sting en Peter Gabriel op staan in de periode. Ik ben alvast naar beneden, vriend zet nog even CD-tje op. Ik wist precies hoe het beneden in de kelder zou moeten klinken, maar werd verrast door de waanzinnige druk in het laag. Ja ik zat in een andere ruimte, met resonanties, maar ik had inmiddels vaker op die manier naar muziek bij hem geluisterd en wist dat er iets heel anders moest zijn.



Nogmaals sorry, maar hier moet ik ook tegen zijn. Voorbeeldje: je hebt in een kleine kamer met inbouwkast een subwoofer staan. In de kamer zelf komt het laag tekort en het klinkt behoorlijk ruk. Houd je je hoofd in de inbouwkast, is het laag compleet overdone en hoor je het midden/hoog niet meer.
Loop je vanuit die kamer een verdieping naar beneden, dan hoor je enkel en alleen nog het laag. Of beter: wat getril en gebonk.
Het heeft in jouw geval dus gewoon te maken met de akoestiek van een ruimte.





> Hij had idd zijn Onkyo door een Aaron eindtrap vervangen. Sindsdien ben ik weer veel meer bezig met de kwaliteit van mijn eindtrappen terwijl er legio mensen zijn die beweren dat een amp een amp is en dat kwaliteit weinig uit kan maken...



Wie zijn die legio mensen? Het is bij mij al sinds jaar en dag bekend dat een versterker net zo veel verschil uit kan maken dan een luidspreker. Net als de geluidsbron dat kan doen. Kijk; je systeem is zo sterk als de zwakste schakel. Dan kun je alsnog een Selfpowered Meyer systeem op een Dateq tafel hebben staan, sluit je er een Aldi Mp3 spelert op aan met 128kbps mp3's.... Bagger in het kwadraat.

"Dat een amp een amp is en dat kwaliteit weinig uit kan maken..." onzin van de bovenste plank.
Dus zo gek is het niet, dat je het verschil gehoort heb tussen de twee versterkers.

Gooi het voor de gein eens in de praktijk, zou ik zeggen. Bouw een soort testopstelling en vergelijk de twee versterkers onder EXACT dezelfde omstandigheden. Dan praten we verder (ook al is het dan nog steeds niet 100% waterdicht).

Mvg,

Teun

----------

